# graphics/mapserver: can't compile php_mapscript.so



## von_Gaden (Jun 17, 2012)

I can't compile graphics/mapserver 6.0.1_5 with MapScript/PHP support needed for p.mapper. 
My system is FreeBSD 9.0-REL/AMD64, PHP 5.4.3.

The error is:

```
...
cc -fPIC -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC -Wall  -DNDEBUG  -DUSE_PHP_REGEX -DCOMPILE_DL=1
  -DUSE_WMS_SVR   -DUSE_POSTGIS -DPOSTGIS_HAS_SERVER_VERSION -DUSE_GDAL -DUSE_OGR -DUSE_GEOS   -DUSE_PROJ
 -DUSE_AGG_SVG_SYMBOLS    -DUSE_GD_GIF -DUSE_GD_PNG -DUSE_GD_JPEG -DUSE_GD_WBMP -DUSE_GD_FT
 -DGD_HAS_FTEX_XSHOW -DGD_HAS_GDIMAGEGIFPTR -DGD_HAS_GETBITMAPFONTS -DGD_HAS_GET_TRUE_COLOR_PIXEL
 -DUSE_ICONV -DUSE_GIF -DUSE_PNG -DUSE_ZLIB -DUSE_FREETYPE 
 -I/usr/ports/graphics/mapserver/work/mapserver-6.0.1          -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include
 -I/usr/local/include  -I/usr/local/include -Irenderers/agg/include  -Irenderers/agg/include
   -I/usr/local/include  -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include  -I/usr/local/include/freetype2
 -I/usr/local/include  -I/usr/local/include/php/ -I/usr/local/include/php//dl
 -I/usr/local/include/php//main -I/usr/local/include/php//Zend -I/usr/local/include/php//include
 -I/usr/local/include/php//TSRM  -I/usr/local/include/php//ext/ereg/ -c -o php_mapscript_util.o
 php_mapscript_util.c
php_mapscript_util.c: In function 'mapscript_object_new':
php_mapscript_util.c:45: error: 'zend_class_entry' has no member named 'default_properties'
php_mapscript_util.c: In function 'mapscript_object_new_ex':
php_mapscript_util.c:62: error: 'zend_class_entry' has no member named 'default_properties'
gmake[1]: *** [php_mapscript_util.o] Error 1
...
```

I think there is no problem with the port but with the original source. I've posted a question to the MapServer mailing list. If I have any answer I'll share it here. GIS is not in my area of skills so I'll be very thankful for any help.


----------

